# Irish Army



## shane2two (16 Sep 2012)

Does anyone know if Canadian forces contact drills, marching etc. is in any way similar to the Irish armys? I spent several years as a reservist there and want to know if my experience there will help or hinder me when when I join the Regs in Canada.


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Sep 2012)

It's unlikely that any former service will hinder you, having been a member of a modern, credible force. Your prior service will provide you with an understanding of military life, a very short adjustment period during basic, and a maturity that the other recruits and the staff will notice. That being said, specific skills, courses or qualifications may not be readily transferable. 

Of course none of us can give you a more complete answer... your best bet is to talk to a recruiter.


----------

